# Bfp lines, getting lighter!



## ladybird73 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi there 

I got my bfp on Sunday (2 days before OTd) on a first response. Monday I also uses a first response and a clear blue digital which read 1-2 weeks so worked out right. 

Yesterday I did hospital test an the line was very much there but not dark and today I tested with an Asda one and the line is really light. Am I losing this pregnancy? 

Is is possible to overwet them? I'm a dippy girl and both of these I thought they didn't look wet so dipped them back in. I'm so worried. 

Thank you. 

V x x


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Hey Ladybird,

All tests work using a different measure of HCG, I know that the First Response ones detect HCG from as little as 25mIU whereas the Boots and some other supermarket brands are around 50/75mIU, so this may be a reason why these tests seem lighter.

I would maybe suggest trying another First Response test and comparing it to the last one, or alternatively the best way to know if it is a viable pregnancy would be to have a blood test...does your clinic offer this

Also not sure about the overdipping them question, I always pee in a pot and then dip the stick in for 5seconds or so..

Lucy xx


----------



## ladybird73 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Lucy

I did a clear blue and it came up 2-3 weeks so I'm much happier. Had bloods done but its going to take until Friday or Monday to get them back then my second is on Friday. My clinic is 4 hours away so my local drs are doing them for me. 

I think my wee was too diluted and I'd left it in too long. 

Not going to test anymore now. 

Thank you so much for your reply. X


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Oh ladybird that's brilliant news, so happy for you. i hope you get a good strong hcg number to confirm it all. You must be so happy...and i agree No More Testing now!! Lol xxx


----------



## ladybird73 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you. Nope. No more testing. Lol. My symptoms don't seem so bad but I think it's because I'm resting today and the past two days I've never stopped, so not too worried about that. 

How are you doing? 

V x


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheap tests could be the prob. And as you said depending when you pee on them.time of day. Early morning first wee is best.  but good the weeks have gone up on clear blue. I swore by them. And tested with them up to 3+. But I agree if your worring stop testing. Also once you reach around 7 weeks the leavels are to high and then the tests do dip x


----------



## ladybird73 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. Could you tell me when you got a 3+? I'm 5w1d now and it's still showing 2-3. 

I'm such a worrier. 

Thank you.


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hunni, i would test at the end of this week, your just obn border line of 2-3 weeks/3 weeks, so leave it for another few morew days,


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Ladybird73 i tested on a clearblue digital at over 6weeks and it still read 2-3weeks and I'm carrying twins so my hcg level was really high so I wouldn't read too much into it. Best to stop testing now and wait for your scan you don't want to be worrying yourself for nothing  lucy xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi ladies 

Any advise on when I can have a scan and see heartbeat had 2 blood hcg tests from donor Ivf 1st blood done at 12 days 185 2nd one tuesday was 1,798 had 2 embryos put in feel so privileged to have got this far really do.

Also with Ivf how do u count how many weeks pregnant you are thanks good luck to u all X


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi 


I hope you are well. I would suggest stop testing you have a positive from the Hospital and your own test, keep re doing it is only going to stress you out and it won't change anything. Try and relax and keep positive I am sure everything will be fine and congratulations!!! Cxx


----------

